# New pics of Rogan



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

it's been a while since I've been on... thought I'd post some new pics of my boy


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG he's beeoooootiful! I love long tails, and his colour is gorgeous. I can't wait to get a Standard! Congrats. My fave pic is the third of you carrying him, he looks like a puppy! How old is he?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

that's my daughter actually... here's me:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am having a major red spoo jones.

what a pretty baby!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

again with my daughter... he never kisses me, but he kisses her when she tells him to! Lol


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

ROFL!!! SOOOO cute, I'd frame both pics and hang them side by side in the living room.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Teffy said:


> ROFL!!! SOOOO cute, I'd frame both pics and hang them side by side in the living room.


It's funny, because he's very obviously MY dog, he follows me _everywhere_, he cries (ok literally howls) when I leave him home to get groceries or something, ... and really doesn't care whether Hannah's home or not, but kisses, she's got him trained  I'm ok with it, I've never actually been a big fan of slobbery dog kisses all over my face, maybe he senses that!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

here he is in another clip... at about 9 months old


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

playin at the doggie beach with his buddies 



















good thing it's bath night!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great photos Heather. He is a handsome bugger!!! Gotta love his Daddy for making such pretty kids. I know I do!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Rogan is a handsome devil :devil: Love his big poodle grin in the last pic


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Rogan does look handsome as usual. I do so enjoy seeing his pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Have been missing Rogan photos! He is so handsome. I just love the expression on his face.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

very pretty red.. gorgeous holding color. How old is he ?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> whitepoodles; very pretty red.. gorgeous holding color. How old is he ?/QUOTE]
> 
> he just turned a year at the end of June. So he's still very young, thus the nice deep colour. He will most likely fade a lot over the next 2 years.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Heather:
Unfortunately most reds and apricots fade as they mature. 
I heard that if you breed your red to a black who does not carry a cream gene or one that is dominant black you can intensify and maintain (somewhat but not for sure) the deep red color. 
I am not a breeder who breeds color so do not know much about color genetics but have heard breeders say that if you breed a brown to a dominant black you get to deepen your brown. Most brown pups are born black as are the silvers from what I heard.
I also know but should not put it in print in public forum that some breeders wash the apricot/red dog and then put them in a tub full of red jello. They do this to Irish Setters (red ones) and it works.. Heck its a natural product.. LOL but I dont believe in dying or doing anything to alter the coat's color.. Also dye is so unhealthy for a dog.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Heather:
> Unfortunately most reds and apricots fade as they mature.
> I heard that if you breed your red to a black who does not carry a cream gene or one that is dominant black you can intensify and maintain (somewhat but not for sure) the deep red color.
> I am not a breeder who breeds color so do not know much about color genetics but have heard breeders say that if you breed a brown to a dominant black you get to deepen your brown. Most brown pups are born black as are the silvers from what I heard.
> I also know but should not put it in print in public forum that some breeders wash the apricot/red dog and then put them in a tub full of red jello. They do this to Irish Setters (red ones) and it works.. Heck its a natural product.. LOL but I dont believe in dying or doing anything to alter the coat's color.. Also dye is so unhealthy for a dog.


hmmm, the jello idea is cool hadn't thought of that one!lol
I already use a colour enhancing shampoo and conditioner and it totally revs up his colour! lol 
...luckily, my breeder was very upfront about his colour changing.... she never once promised that he would stay dark red, in fact she made it clear that he would most likely fade to a dark apricot... and I'm fine with that.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

now I'm even thinking Kool aid would be cool... and he would smell all fruity! heck I use it to dye play dough, why not poodles?! lol (and, kool aid doesn't have the sugar in it that jello has!)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*heather* said:


> that's my daughter actually... here's me:


Rogan!! 

Have not seen him in a while He is a yummy boy lol. 

Your a so cute too!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Say cheese!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Great pix!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He has matured into a beautiful spoo!! Nice pics!!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi handsome cousin! I see you like the blended topknot.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the photos of the boys playing at the beach especially the one that looks like one of them is riding on top of the other, is a gas, LOLOL


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

OK, since I see many of you post photos of your dogs and I see so many nice poos here I got the itch to post some of mine.
I just scissored Cole yesterday and took some photos. Not perfect grooming but will do since all his show coat is now off and he gets to enjoy the outdoors without any worry about his show coat anymore.. YAY !!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Gorgeous white poodles, whitepoodles! hehe. I'm itching to scissor Paris again right now, but I'm so busy at work I've had to schedule her in for another couple of weeks away! ugh...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you so much Flyingduster. 
They say that scissoring a white poodle is by far more dificult than scissoring a white. I am not a great groomer, never was, have two left hands but try my best. I have watched and watched and tried to learn but dont seem to get the hang of it and get very tired fast. but I do like my dogs to look clean and nice all the time so I dabble here and there in their grooming. I usually shave them down but I dont want to do this to Cole. I dont feel he will feel dignified if I zap him down with a # 7.. he will give me the dirty look, LOL
MY god it is already 3:31 a.m.. Ever since I started on PF, my husband says I neglect him... LOL he may be right...hwell:

Also wanted to comment how lovely your white poodle girl is on the photo right next to your name here. I love her bare ears...and the way you scissored her head/topknot.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> They say that scissoring a white poodle is by far more dificult than scissoring a white.


lol! I think you mean a white is harder than a black... heh! But yes, I would agree with that, as the white coats show every.single.mark sooooo much more than a black! You can see every lil shadow on a white body, and every shadow is where it's not perfect. UGH! Blacks are just so much easier! I adore a white (to colour her!) but I "have decided" I want a black [boy] for my next one. A niiiiiiiiiiice black boy... in a big coat that I can scissor to my hearts content.... mmmmmm!! Whenever that is! LOL!





whitepoodles said:


> MY god it is already 3:31 a.m.. Ever since I started on PF, my husband says I neglect him... LOL he may be right...hwell:


ahahaha! Yes, PF is rather addictive isn't it...! Luckily it's only 9:48pm here! hehe.





whitepoodles said:


> Also wanted to comment how lovely your white poodle girl is on the photo right next to your name here. I love her bare ears...and the way you scissored her head/topknot.


She did suit the german trim didn't she! I put her into that trim for the NZ grooming competition last year (and won! omg!) but now I'm going through the tedious task of growing her ears out again... In 2 weeks time it'll have been exactly a year since I last shaved them off and I feel like they're going NOWHERE, though I know they are... Luckily the next NZ grooming competition isn't for ANOTHER year beyond now, so she'll have 2 years growth on them by then! hehehehe.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

*heather* said:


> that's my daughter actually... here's me:


Such pictures make me think a red standard would look good with my white one  Dangerous!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Olie said:


> Rogan!!
> 
> Have not seen him in a while He is a yummy boy lol.
> 
> Your a so cute too!


haha... thanks Olie!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> OK, since I see many of you post photos of your dogs and I see so many nice poos here I got the itch to post some of mine.
> I just scissored Cole yesterday and took some photos. Not perfect grooming but will do since all his show coat is now off and he gets to enjoy the outdoors without any worry about his show coat anymore.. YAY !!!!


I think you did a great job!!! Cole couldn't look bad no matter what you do with his coat! I love it that he can play and get messy and it doesn't matter anymore!! No more show coat to worry about! that must be wonderful for him!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wonderful pics, they sure had fun at the beach didn't they !


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

there is nothing better then hangin out at the beach with poodles... all the stress of life just melts away


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[She did suit the german trim didn't she! I put her into that trim for the NZ grooming competition last year (and won! omg!) but now I'm going through the tedious task of growing her ears out again... In 2 weeks time it'll have been exactly a year since I last shaved them off and I feel like they're going NOWHERE, though I know they are... Luckily the next NZ grooming competition isn't for ANOTHER year beyond now, so she'll have 2 years growth on them by then! hehehehe.[/QUOTE]

I actually like the ears shaved very much also great for not having ear infections as air gets in much easier than with an ear full of feathers.
I also think that in order to sport bare ears one must have a good ear set and longer leather so this is what it takes I think for a poodle to look good with its ears all shaved and maybe some tassles at the bottom. I do that to my poodles at times shen I get too lazy to blow dry thick thick ear hair.
Cole's ears if you notice are still hair covered but very short. I dont have the patience with his steel wool coat to spend more than 5 mintues per each ear even with the 4 horsepower blaster he still takes forever to dry given the densness thickness and profuse steel wool coat he has. My handler says that for a white he has the most awsome coat she ever worked with and equates it to the quality of a good black's coat. Alas GRIN GRIN I eneded up with having to take care of it cut down which is no small feat.. hwell:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*heather*;107524 said:


> there is nothing better then hangin out at the beach with poodles... all the stress of life just melts away


Precisely and having said this, can you PLEAAAAASE bring me a beach here, LOLOL I desperately want to have one.. I envy you guys who live by the beach and have the opportunity to bring your dogs to play there.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*heather* said:


> I think you did a great job!!! Cole couldn't look bad no matter what you do with his coat! I love it that he can play and get messy and it doesn't matter anymore!! No more show coat to worry about! that must be wonderful for him!



LOL Heather, I am sure my handler will totally agree with you.. She told me she loves him and will miss him when he goes back home after his special's career, he lived with her for 2 years since she started showing him and 8 months in the U.S. at his handlers in Virginia Beach (will send photos of him and his handler on the beach, he loved it.
Jenn myhandler said that she misses him but NOT taking care of his thick coat... She worked so hard and she presented him so beautifully and I owe her everything I have accomplished with him to date. I admire her and would highly recommend her to anyone who wishes to send their dogs to Canada to finish their title here or Canadians themselves too. She is just awsome with the dogs and for her dogs are not merely meat on a hoof. My dog lived in her house and slept in her bedroom many a times. She has a young daughter and so dogs are raised with a child there. Her mom breeds beautiful mini smooth and long hair dachsies and is well known. They have a lovely home int he country and any dog I sent to her came back well cared for and in awsome condition and weight.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rogan is a really stunning dog, could you post some more pictures of him in show coat? I would love to have a good photo I could take as an example while I clip my boy


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

bura4 said:


> Rogan is a really stunning dog, could you post some more pictures of him in show coat? I would love to have a good photo I could take as an example while I clip my boy


Bura4, I think you're probably referring to Cole, the white Poodle... Rogan (my red) isn't a show dog  Ora, maybe you could post a link to your website again?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Heather:
> Unfortunately most reds and apricots fade as they mature.
> I heard that if you breed your red to a black who does not carry a cream gene or one that is dominant black you can intensify and maintain (somewhat but not for sure) the deep red color.
> I am not a breeder who breeds color so do not know much about color genetics but have heard breeders say that if you breed a brown to a dominant black you get to deepen your brown. Most brown pups are born black as are the silvers from what I heard.
> I also know but should not put it in print in public forum that some breeders wash the apricot/red dog and then put them in a tub full of red jello. They do this to Irish Setters (red ones) and it works.. Heck its a natural product.. LOL but I dont believe in dying or doing anything to alter the coat's color.. Also dye is so unhealthy for a dog.


brown pups born black? that is interesting! Millie had 1 black parent and 1 brown parent and was born brown (breeder gave me pictures ) But I have no idea if this is the norm or not.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

*heather* said:


> Bura4, I think you're probably referring to Cole, the white Poodle... Rogan (my red) isn't a show dog



OOops.... sorry, I must have mixed the threads... :doh:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Nope, you didn't mix threads, this one was kind of hijacked.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Heather, I think that Rogan is so beautiful! Before joining PF I had never seen a red poodle! He sure is one spoiled boy getting to play at the beach like that!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Rogan is gorgeous! His color really is amazing. . . I'm looking forward to watching him grow up. He seems like a real sweetheart too!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Rogan's color is so vivid. I love it! He looked so happy in the pics esp playing with the other pups.


----------

